# Travel Destinations > South America >  الدراي فود

## nagy samy

اتعرف معنا ازاي تعود الكلاب او القطط علي الدراي فود كغذاء ؟

كتير جدا بيجيلنا سؤال كيف اعود قطتي علي الدراي فود ؟

لو الكلب او القطه متعود ياكل فريش فود بيكون من الصعب الانتقال للدراي فود مره واحده لذلك يتم بالتدريج علي اربع ايام .


في اليوم الاول تستخدم ¾ الوجبه فريش و ¼ دراي فود

اليوم الثاني ½ فريش و ½ دراي فود

اما اليوم الثالث ¼ فريش و ¾ دراي فود

و اليوم الرابع تكون الوجبة بالكامل دراي فود 



https://petsdailylife1.com

----------

